# De Havilland Mosquito.



## GT (Jul 13, 2005)

Update.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's some Mosquito pictures for you:


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2005)

Good info and nice pics.


----------



## Glider (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of shots that may be of interest. Note the Observer's seat is more correctly described as a cushion on the Wing Spar and very cramped. This was a bomber version, where they put all the radar equipment for the observer in the NF version I have no idea.
The Pilots seat is quite comfortable and the view excellent.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 13, 2005)

Henschel Hs 127
http://mitglied.lycos.de/lastdingo/
This Luftwaffe prototype resembles the Mosquito was based on the same idea of a fast multi-role aircraft, and flew in 1937 or 1938.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jul 13, 2005)

Great choice of topic GT !!!....and some great shots of 'em too, plan_D...

I don't believe Mossies were used in great quantity in the PTO, mainly due to their wooden construction moulding, and it's adhesive glue separating in the tropical conditions. But the Aussies got to manufacturing some of them and were the main users of them down this end of the PTO, and there were some used up around Burma too, but they were never designed for tropical climates, although they did sterling work, particuarly reconnaissance work in the MTO during the War. I believe Beaufighters were more suitable in the tropical role, which the Aussies used also. - NZ had a bunch of Mossies post-war, and we can credit this aircraft for it's Land Survey work in Australasia during that period....

You can check these sites out for Mosquitos.... www.geocities.com/cacmossies/ www.integration.co.nz/aviation/ www.kiwiaircraftimages.com/aviation.html

Needless to say, I've always found the Mosquito the most amazing aircraft ever built, historically;... - in it's unique construction / how quick it was created / the actual timing of it's entry into the War / it's incredible versatility and variants / destructive capability / economy [two men, two engines, four pairs of eyes, 4000lbs of bombs] / it's range / it's ease of repairability / it's overall contribution to the Allies' success / it's postwar popularity and deterrent value,... etc. etc......
I like alot of other aircraft, but for some imfathomable reason, I just love the Mosquito..................................


----------



## GT (Jul 14, 2005)

Update.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I think I have a whole _two_ more pictures! Oh yeah - and one I took in Duxford ..


----------



## KraziKanuK (Jul 14, 2005)

Some Mossie links:

http://www.vectorsite.net/avmoss.html

production quanties, UK and non UK
http://www.home.gil.com.au/~bfillery/mossie02.htm

http://www.mossie.org/Mosquito.html

serial numbers and the fate of the a/c
http://www.dehavilland.ukf.net/_DH98 prodn list.txt


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice shot there, d!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Glider said:


> The Pilots seat is quite comfortable and the view excellent.



I don't know Glider, that seat looks like a slipped disk waiting to happen, but then again you brits did invent the Minicooper!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah - it's good bein' tall - I can get above all the dwarves to get my shots.


----------



## Glider (Jul 14, 2005)

FJ. Just hope my wife doesn't see your posting, she loves her Mini Cooper and I don't care how big or ugly you are, my money is on the wife.


----------



## Glider (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is an old photo of the Mossie with 3 x B25. Its 10 years old so forgive the quality. Sadly for some reason I didn't get any close ups.

In case your wondering she crashed a couple of months later killing the crew


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Glider said:


> FJ. Just hope my wife doesn't see your posting, she loves her Mini Cooper and I don't care how big or ugly you are, my money is on the wife.


   

PS - Nice Pic!


----------



## GT (Jul 15, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GT (Jul 17, 2005)

Update.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

Must Stop Drooling........


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2005)

Here are some RAAF Mossies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2005)

nice finds..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

I like the top pic. Very silvery.


----------



## GT (Jul 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2005)

Mind if I join in guys? The De Havilland Mosquito happens to be my favorite British Aircraft!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 31, 2005)

This looks cool






The prototype night fighter with a circular segmented air brake installation.
http://www.aviation-history.com/dehavilland/mosquito.html


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2005)

Whoa! What the hell is that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

an airbrake, just like it says under the picture


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

AHA! I always knew the Mossie batted for the other side, its wearing a miniskirt...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2005)

Well the wording wasnt there before! It does look like a mini skirt though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

yes the wording was there before 

and as much as it pains me to admit it, yes, that does look like miniskirt.......


----------

